# Talk about "gut feeling"



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZNtLnKhlPg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-kJZGC7_9Q


----------



## moto (Jan 24, 2013)

Man that first one was brutal! War of the roses = trigger

Her responses was a classic textbook quotes from cheaters play book....... 

Just listening to her made me grind my gears....


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

First one sounds staged, second one could be true. Chances are that all of these are fake - just like "reality TV"...


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

I checked it out on Snopes. The shows are all staged.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

thatbpguy said:


> I checked it out on Snopes. The shows are all staged.


I use snopes also!

but remember nothing is truly unbiased.

food for thought.


----------



## 10th Engineer Harrison (Dec 11, 2013)

Mark and Brian used to do these kinds of calls. They were a lot more believable in the late 1980s than later. I used to listen to them on my long commute back then. A couple were so bad that m&b even felt bad for putting them on the radio. After a while, the steamiest calls suddenly stopped. I bet they got sued.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

moto said:


> Her responses was a classic textbook quotes from cheaters play book.......
> 
> :


I wonder what it is in human nature that makes the cheaters say exactly the same thing when confronted? Some genetic pathway permanently etched in the brain from Neanderthal days?

"you with Gug?"

"no, me NO with Gug. Gug hunting buffalo....3 days"

"me find Gug's spear"

"no, is YOUR spear"...


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Ergo, smokes is staged. How much do you pay snopes to get a true...?


----------



## pauslon (Nov 27, 2013)

moto said:


> Man that first one was brutal! War of the roses = trigger
> 
> Her responses was a classic textbook quotes from cheaters play book.......
> 
> Just listening to her made me grind my gears....


yep.. could only listen to the first one.... with her saying "it's not like that" when confronted with f'ing the OM, trigger trigger trigger......"let's talk things out"....egh - the rage is back. coming up on DDay year anniversary. good times....


----------

